# Wii Friend Codes Thread a.k.a "We need friends to validate our purchase XD"



## RockLee (Nov 10, 2006)

Here is the official Nintendo Wii friend codes thread. 

I'll update it in a bit, before I get in trouble with my parents (I am putting off chores)

Just post in here if you want to be included in the first post (making list of people). 

_(Ninja'd - DS)
(Ninja'd BACK - RL)
_
RockLee- 4970 3943 0271 3795
Donkey Show- 6487 6781 7115 4084
Samatarou- 8741 0421 9185 1084
Mecha TC-  1174 8415 0900 3260
Doomstadt- 0978 5612 0158 2817
Ssj3_Goku- 1194 7519 0358 4200
The_4th Himself- 2582-3342-0212-1057
2Shea- 2105 0782 7506 7787
jodecideion 4304-0845-8566-8280
"Shion"- 1946 0640 9030 0122
V- 3404-7731-9472-1852
Nexas- 6870 3632 8042 9002
Kyuubi Naruto- 1561-2307-2551-7166
Mulatto- 2296-3959-8269-6364
Solo Styles- 7525 0496 7519 3911
Manetheren- 1627 2693 0383 2105
volken330- 3179-7174-4519-3421
Chaps- 0450-7288-1339-5471
Porygon- 2898 2220 6746 2083
Kduff- 3135-8070-7537-6811
DannyStardust- 3065 3693 0966 6973
Vegitto-kun- 3058 8405 5670 3447
Suzuhiko- 4151 7106 5513 9648
Pikachuwii- 3302-8566-0709-2623
no.1 Konoha Shinobi- 0288 0240 1015 8046
avidlinuxuser- 5500 3526 9974 8080
explicitkarma- 7769 1278 3483 6713
Ginesio- 3698 7091 1299 1506
Kyubi no Fart- 0782 8470 5810 3238
Shishou- 3434-8017-6048-9269
kewlmyc- 6913 6600 0686 6450
Onislayer123 3601 9062 8801 2969
zigart  6871 9432 9159 6530
Carnith  2909 2996 2699 9624
Sasuke 530 2984 0535 3276 5893
biggit4 6408-5482-3054-1213
Sasuke530 2984 0535 3276 5893
fancyclaps 6390-2874-9535-4544
NaraShikamaru0506 4846 5357 3392 7428
Uncle Lunchwagon 6318-3880-4218-2303
sharingan knight 0340 7556 3886 5684
johnwl  5528 3379 3489 8672
Crowned Innocence- 4974-0659-6288-0581
Aman- 1363 3877 2118 7293
Ha-ri- 8672 8920 3312 5958
BerserkerGutts- 7769 0789 7954 2585
Teebor- 0752 7046 0844 0103
Xell- 8004 4250 6796 2313
itachi0982- 7661-3937-1404-0504
///9-Tail Fox\\\- 0814-3071-5659-8596
Devotion- 7413-5220-2453-3656
monk3-  6316 2126 4124 3007
ComputerFriendly-  7953-7945-5071-0100
ZeroBelow-  8540-9831-5207-8772
Shadow Blade- 7815 2525 6236 6448
Ryoshi- 0741 0017 2856 0648
Xane- 3349-6939-9720-7433
Shinji-  0680 1643 5565 3283
Roy- 2317 7695 8543 8545
moongem - 5150 0675 1519 5182
geostigma - 7403 6269 5677 2580
Rockafeller - 4267 7572 1540 1837
I'll  be taking over from this point on. Thanks DS! 

For increased assurance that your number is taken, I highly recommend posting it here and/or PMing to me. PMing it to me will have a 100% success rate. 

_EDIT:  To find your Wii Code...
Go to the message board of your Wii Menu and look at Address Book.  The code for your system will be there. - DS

Edit: RockLee is an asshole for not updating this, and has no excuse. The mods should be praised and be sent liquor and books, for they are most gracious. 
Should you run into RockLee, scold him, for he is an ass. Carry on, and he should be updating this daily henceforth. He shall check it at 8 P.M. Eastern._


----------



## Aman (Nov 10, 2006)

A bit early, but nice. XD


----------



## dementia_ (Nov 10, 2006)

Pity there won't be any online games on launch. Your thread title is incorrect.


----------



## Aman (Nov 10, 2006)

We can still use Friend Codes to chat with each other, put our Miis in different populations and stuff.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 10, 2006)

I already pre-ordered my Wii and plan to have my friend code on here ASAP  
A bit early though,


----------



## Aman (Nov 10, 2006)

^You can close it temporarily.


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 10, 2006)

Aman said:


> We can still use Friend Codes to chat with each other, put our Miis in different populations and stuff.



True that, plus online games will come soon enough I know. Plus trading Mii's and such will be nice.

I'll post mine as soon as possible.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 10, 2006)

Temporarily locked for the time being. Well, be unlocked earlier only for Rocklee to make his updates and such and will be officially unlocked a day before launch


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 19, 2006)

Unlocked!

Donkey Show - 3765 3435 1732 2852


----------



## Aman (Nov 19, 2006)

I wish I had one.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 19, 2006)

Donkey Show said:


> Unlocked!
> 
> Donkey Show - 3765 3435 1732 2852



How do you find out your code?


----------



## Xell (Nov 19, 2006)

How does the friend code thing work? With the DS it works with Wi Fi, and I'm sure it's the same case with the Wii, but will I need a wireless router? Because for the DS I use a special USB gadget which allows me to use Wi Fi.


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 19, 2006)

Xell said:


> How does the friend code thing work? With the DS it works with Wi Fi, and I'm sure it's the same case with the Wii, but will I need a wireless router? Because for the DS I use a special USB gadget which allows me to use Wi Fi.



The same USB device will work for the Wii.


----------



## Xell (Nov 19, 2006)

2Shea said:


> The same USB device will work for the Wii.



Thank god, that means I won't need to buy any special things! Thanks man! ^_^ +rep


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 19, 2006)

Never mind. 

My friends Code:  

*8741 0421 9185 1084 *


----------



## MechaTC (Nov 19, 2006)

7584 3572 6796 7608

also I'm adding everyone.  hope to see your mii's


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 19, 2006)

how many friends can you have on your wii?


----------



## Aman (Nov 19, 2006)

^100, I think.


----------



## Wii-gina (Nov 19, 2006)

where did you guys find out your code i cant find it


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 19, 2006)

Doomstadt said:


> where did you guys find out your code i cant find it



Read the first post, the pink part.


----------



## Wii-gina (Nov 19, 2006)

> Read the first post, the pink part.


lol thanks if you didnt have said that i would have never found it out ill add every one then ill post mine in a little

here's mine 0978 5612 0158 2817


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 19, 2006)

Well i guess its time to post mine up!! ( still have to create a Mii for myself yet i made one for my newphew then we played Wii sports and i jumped right into zelda and forgot about mine lol)

Console name = Beandaddy
System code = 1194 7519 0358 4200


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 20, 2006)

2582-3342-0212-1057

not sure why it wont register itself....

add me ! I need friends  

My wii is pretty lonely with no miis


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 20, 2006)

I made a Mii for myself (named Shion of course!)

My bro made on like 7 of them.

One for him, and the rest are our family members.^_^

I will post my code up here by tomorrow when I get home, ok?

See you guys then.


----------



## MechaTC (Nov 20, 2006)

i added everyone, so please add me back so we can share Miis


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 20, 2006)

Added everyone.  Prepare for some madness on your Mii Channel.


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 20, 2006)

Here's mine: (sorry it's taken so long xD)

*2105 0782 7506 7787*


----------



## MechaTC (Nov 21, 2006)

lol, finally I'm getting a nice collection of mii's going


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 21, 2006)

MechaTC said:


> lol, finally I'm getting a nice collection of mii's going



Send your's my way you bastard. XD

EDIT:  Fuck man, how many did you make? XD  Lee and Gai are awesome!


----------



## Roy (Nov 21, 2006)

what do I need for the Internet connection on my Wii?.. .. something about USB XDDD


----------



## Aman (Nov 21, 2006)

If you don't have wireless internet, you can buy the dongle from Nintendo that you plug in to your USB port in your computer, and BOOM! You got WiFi. XD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 21, 2006)

Makunouchi Ippo said:


> what do I need for the Internet connection on my Wii?.. .. something about USB XDDD



You need a broadband connection at the very least.

Then you basically have 3 options:


Wireless connection (Wireless router + Broadband internet)
Wired Connection (Broadband Router+Broadband internet+*Wii LAN Adaptor*)
PC Running Windows XP connected Directly to High speed Internet connection *(Nintendo Wi-Fi USB Connector*)

I use option 1 which is by far the simplest solution since the Wii has built in Wifi.


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 21, 2006)

Well I got most everyone added, add me back so we can trade Mii's and such xD


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 21, 2006)

I added everyone.  but I cant write messages...   im guessing no one hasnt add me yet? lol

Unless its teh dumb internet.. my wii picks up my router , I chose the damn conection , tested it.. am I missing something?


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 21, 2006)

I added you but your name is still inactive. O_o


----------



## The_4th Himself (Nov 21, 2006)

Donkey Show said:


> I added you but your name is still inactive. O_o



I saw you online though , I sent you a message. You didnt get it?  
My nickname is kai I think

or a better question ,how do I register? i put my own code and says invalid or you cant do that. hmph@@


----------



## TheWon (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi I'm Jodecideion I created a post for this by accident. Sorry about that My Wii name is
TheWon: 4304-0845-8566-8280
I own a Nintendo DS Wi Fi Connection Website so your Mii will get shared with my Members also.
Thank You

I added Goku, Oshea, Donkey, 4th Himself. I figure out of the 4 of you. You all should have everyone on this list Miis already.


----------



## mightyzman1 (Nov 21, 2006)

Ah this is very nice. very nice indeed. Once i get my Wii ill tell u mine.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 22, 2006)

ADD ME!!!!!!!!!

1946 0640 9030 0122


----------



## Nexas (Nov 25, 2006)

Mine is 6870 3632 8042 9002


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 27, 2006)

If you guys add me to your wii, PM me so i can add you too!!!!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 27, 2006)

Here's mine guys

1561-2307-2551-7166

Everyone add


----------



## MechaTC (Nov 28, 2006)

added EVERYONE (even the ones I missed) so add me back please :/


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 28, 2006)

I'll add everyone after work but for now I need to go play my game.


----------



## Ryoshi (Nov 28, 2006)

I don't have an online thingy for my wii.......what do I do?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 28, 2006)

Ryoshi said:


> I don't have an online thingy for my wii.......what do I do?



don't have wireless, thus your doomed to wait untill january for nintendo to release their overpriced lan adaptor and you HAVE to get theirs because only theirs works


----------



## Aman (Nov 28, 2006)

What online thingy?


----------



## Ryoshi (Nov 28, 2006)

Aman said:


> What online thingy?



Do I have to get the dingle? 

I have broadband internet thingus.......but I need the dingle...don't I


----------



## Mulatto (Nov 28, 2006)

2296-3959-8269-6364


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 29, 2006)

Ryoshi said:


> Do I have to get the dingle?
> 
> I have broadband internet thingus.......but I need the dingle...don't I



Well if you don't have wireless internet yes then you need the dongle unless you want to wait untill january for their overpriced LAN adaptor

was it so much to ask for a Ethernet port on the bloody thing?


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 29, 2006)

Ryoshi said:


> I don't have an online thingy for my wii.......what do I do?



Wow, that SUCKS. 

I agree with Vegitto, you have to wait for their LAN adapter.

You have Wiiconnect24 though?

Does THAT work?


----------



## Solo Styles (Nov 29, 2006)

Mine is   7525 0496 7519 3911
Ill add everyone when I get home in a few...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 29, 2006)

"Shion" said:


> Wow, that SUCKS.
> 
> I agree with Vegitto, you have to wait for their LAN adapter.
> 
> ...



Dude wtf

wiiconnect24 IS internet

thus he cant update his console or use anything involving the internet


----------



## TheWon (Nov 30, 2006)

Say Mech I believe I got a Rukia Mii from you the other day. You have any more anime inspired Miis?


----------



## MechaTC (Nov 30, 2006)

jodecideion said:


> Say Mech I believe I got a Rukia Mii from you the other day. You have any more anime inspired Miis?



Yeah I have quite a lot self made ones :/  kinda sad really

Lee
Gai
neji
Black moustache gai
Ichigo
Rukia

and ummm...i might have some more.


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 30, 2006)

Haha, send me Ichi and Rukia xD


----------



## TheWon (Nov 30, 2006)

MechaTC said:


> Yeah I have quite a lot self made ones :/  kinda sad really
> 
> Lee
> Gai
> ...



Man How are you getting them to look right. You Rukia was prefect. When she arrived I knew instantly. I made a Young Naruto and can't get the hair right. I'll send you one tell me what you think.


----------



## MechaTC (Nov 30, 2006)

jodecideion said:


> Man How are you getting them to look right. You Rukia was prefect. When she arrived I knew instantly. I made a Young Naruto and can't get the hair right. I'll send you one tell me what you think.



i fiddle around a lot.  the mii channel is fun


----------



## Manetheren (Dec 1, 2006)

Well, add me I suppose.

I am about to add everyone now.

Manetheren: 1627 2693 0383 2105

Watch for some of my Mii's.




I've added Everyone that's posted in here so far... I think.  If I havent gotten a mutual add in the next few days, I'll send out a PM to check.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 1, 2006)

MechaTC said:


> i fiddle around a lot.  the mii channel is fun




Nice Rukia mii you sent Mecha!

I sent you a few as well, did you like the Micheal Jackson one? 

Ill add everyone as well, be sure to PM me and tell me when you added me so I can confirm it.

Sadly, I added a bunch of you guys and you guys never added me back...


----------



## TheWon (Dec 1, 2006)

Sorry I will add you and the new guy. The people I added haven't added me yet either except for Mech.

Ok I added Shion, Manetheren, and 2shea. Let the Mii sharing begin.


----------



## Volken (Dec 2, 2006)

I'll add mine: 3179-7174-4519-3421

How do you add people to your friends thing?


----------



## K-deps (Dec 2, 2006)

volken330 said:


> I'll add mine: 3179-7174-4519-3421
> 
> How do you add people to your friends thing?



yea can someone tell me too how to connect it with Wired and Wireless so i can pick one

and heres mine if I figure it out

0450-7288-1339-5471


----------



## Porygon (Dec 3, 2006)

Here is my code

2898 2220 6746 2083

I've already added all the numbers in the first post


----------



## Volken (Dec 3, 2006)

How do you add people, Porygon?


----------



## Manetheren (Dec 3, 2006)

to add a person, click the register button on the address book screen where you get your number.

I have added everyone else who has posted in the thread.

Here is a full list of everyone who has posted in the thread...  I think.  I hope I didnt miss anyone.  (part of it is stolen from the opening post )


---------------------------
*Donkey Show*- 3765 3435 1732 2852
*Samatarou*- 8741 0421 9185 1084
*Mecha TC*- 7584 3572 6796 7608
*Doomstadt*- 0978 5612 0158 2817
*Ssj3_Goku*- 1194 7519 0358 4200
*The_4th Himself*- 2582 3342 0212 1057
*2Shea*- 2105 0782 7506 7787
*jodecideion* - 4304 0845 8566 8280
*"Shion"*- 1946 0640 9030 0122
*V*- 3404 7731 9472 1852
*Nexas*- 6870 3632 8042 9002
*Kyuubi Naruto* - 1561 2307 2551 7166
*Mulatto* - 2296 3959 8269 6364
*Solo Styles* - 7525 0496 7519 3911
*Manetheren* - 1627 2693 0383 2105
*volken330* - 3179 7174 4519 3421
*Chaps* - 0450 7288 1339 5471
*Porygon* - 2898 2220 6746 2083
---------------------------


----------



## Volken (Dec 4, 2006)

I've added everyone so far that's posted in this thread. Add me back please.


----------



## Kduff (Dec 5, 2006)

Got my Wii Sunday, here is my number:

3135-8070-7537-6811

Hope to see you there.


----------



## DannyStardust (Dec 6, 2006)

I've had this baby since launch day, 6 hours on line at toys r us in times square *TEAR TEAR* im such a trooper.

Here's my Wii Number:
3065 3693 0966 6973


----------



## TheWon (Dec 7, 2006)

I sent some of your guys a pic of Sasuke form the Manga. I was hoping to color it, but the Photo Channel doesn't offer a paint brush.


----------



## Kduff (Dec 7, 2006)

I've added everyone.  Please take the time to add me as well.  Thanks.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 8, 2006)

My number is 3058 8405 5670 3447  "Vegitto"


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 8, 2006)

Okay, added everyone and even on my JP Wii which took forever. >.<

Anyway, if you could add my JP Wii as well, that would be great. =)

Suzuhiko - 4151 7106 5513 9648


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 8, 2006)

Donkey I added you now what the fuck happens


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 8, 2006)

Now you just send a bunch of shit. XD


----------



## Pikachuwii (Dec 9, 2006)

This is my Wii code everybody. If you add me , PM me so I can add you back.

3302-8566-0709-2623


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 9, 2006)

Donkey Show said:


> Now you just send a bunch of shit. XD



Did you get my wii's now or what? 


im having troubles with my wifi usb stick from nintendo

i keep on getting this error "51340" D:

it worked twice but it wont connect anymore


----------



## no.1 Konoha Shinobi (Dec 11, 2006)

my wii number is - 0288 0240 1015 8046


----------



## blueradio (Dec 12, 2006)

5 more days till I get my friend code and enjoy my Wii!


----------



## Kensei (Dec 13, 2006)

My Wii number is 5500 3526 9974 8080. PM me if you add.


----------



## explicitkarma (Dec 18, 2006)

I'm inactive as all hell on these forums, but why the hell not.

7769 1278 3483 6713

edit: Added everybody so far.


----------



## Volken (Dec 18, 2006)

I'll try to add everyone else who's posted soon but I need to get my Wii connection back up. I'll eventually get around to adding everyone.


----------



## Ginesio (Dec 19, 2006)

My wii number: 3698 7091 1299 1506

added everyone


----------



## Hylian (Dec 19, 2006)

my wii's number is: 

*0782 8470 5810 3238* 

ADD ME


----------



## Shishou (Dec 19, 2006)

Wii Friend Code
3434-8017-6048-9269


----------



## Hylian (Dec 19, 2006)

Ok i added EVERYONE, and it was alot of numbers

PM if u add me back


----------



## kewlmyc (Dec 20, 2006)

Oh, add me to the list.
Kewlmyc (Myc Myc):  6913 6600 0686 6450


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 21, 2006)

oi rock lee question


whent he fuck will you update the first post >_>;


----------



## Aman (Dec 21, 2006)

When he gets his Wii, which is never. XD


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Dec 22, 2006)

hey, to those of you who have nintendo wii's, how heavy are they? I may be getting one for christmas and I've seen a package under the tree that looks like it could be a wii box, but it feels to light to be a system XP is the wii pretty light weight?


----------



## Vegeta (Dec 22, 2006)

It weighs 1.2 kg (2.7 lbs)

The wonders of Wikipedia?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 22, 2006)

*updates list* 

at least 30 members have provided their wii codes


----------



## zigart (Dec 26, 2006)

Typing this from my wii!

6871 9432 9159 6530

Edit| if you want to add me, please pm me


----------



## Carnith (Dec 28, 2006)

My friend code is:

2909 2996 2699 9624

(I'm a reader of this forum but a very little participater, though still add me)


----------



## Narutohurricane (Dec 29, 2006)

dementia_ said:


> Pity there won't be any online games on launch. Your thread title is incorrect.



In that you are wrong my friend There will be games that will be on online like pokemon battle revolution and i dont remember my code ill post it later


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 29, 2006)

Narutohurricane said:


> In that you are wrong my friend There will be games that will be on online like pokemon battle revolution and i dont remember my code ill post it later



you forgot to read the words ON LAUNCH


----------



## Carnith (Dec 29, 2006)

Just got done adding everyone.

Hope to see you all online ^_^


----------



## Sasuke530 (Dec 29, 2006)

Um...yeah my Wii number is : 2984 0535 3276 5893
P.M me if you added


----------



## biggit4 (Dec 30, 2006)

My Wii code is 6408-5482-3054-1213  and guess what, i'm posting from my Wii! This thing kicks ass!


----------



## Sasuke530 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hey biggit! I added you now add me! o.o Number is in sig


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 30, 2006)

i only added like 6 people from nf, but only 2 of em talk to me. All from this thread


----------



## blueradio (Dec 30, 2006)

My Wii Code is in my sig.

But in case it strains your neck to look down there. 
Here it is again

Wii Friend Code:
6390-2874-9535-4544


----------



## NaraShikamaru0506 (Jan 2, 2007)

yo! my Wii code is:
 4846 5357 3392 7428 
Also, I posted this on my Wii


----------



## Emery (Jan 4, 2007)

I have a question, will the people that have your friend code be able to see where you live/other private system info?


----------



## TheWon (Jan 4, 2007)

No it doesn't have any abilities like that. Also I sent another Message and Picture to all the NF members from this thread this morning.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 4, 2007)

I gotta add you to my wii.^^^

PM me your #


----------



## Hylian (Jan 4, 2007)

heyy i found a good place to find wii codes


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 6, 2007)

Added everybody


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 7, 2007)

Updated the front page again.....I have quite a few people to enter on my wii >__<


----------



## kanda (Jan 10, 2007)

wow therse sure alot of friend codes here.

So How do you get your friend code I have a wii so I thought I would post up my friend code.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 11, 2007)

to get your friend code, go to your message board, click on the address book, and it should be in the very first page.

When you get it, write it down, and go to a computer/wii, post it here, and let the others come to you.


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Jan 11, 2007)

6318-3880-4218-2303

JUST GOT MY WII TODAY!!!!

PM me if you added me, and I'll add you!!!!


----------



## kanda (Jan 12, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> to get your friend code, go to your message board, click on the address book, and it should be in the very first page.
> 
> When you get it, write it down, and go to a computer/wii, post it here, and let the others come to you.



okay thanks so herse my friend code 0340 7556 3886 5684.

aka my wifi usb conector is working like piece of crap right now so I probally cant add anyone right away.


----------



## TheWon (Jan 13, 2007)

Another Road of Naruto Pics sent out today. Enjoy everyone. Also if you guys know where to get some great Naruto, Bleach or Anime images. Please PM the link. Then I can send more out.


----------



## johnwl (Jan 14, 2007)

My code is in my sig. PM me if you added me & you want me to add you.


----------



## johnwl (Jan 14, 2007)

I'll be looking foward to people PMing me.


----------



## johnwl (Jan 14, 2007)

I made mine big enough. It better not strain anything to look at that!  If it does, I might kill somebody!


----------



## kanda (Jan 14, 2007)

Ok my wii is being an ass Im trying to message two people and It's not letting me I try to hit the send message but nothing happens.


----------



## johnwl (Jan 14, 2007)

Did they register you?


----------



## kanda (Jan 14, 2007)

Actually I can message you now but for some reason I cant message "Shion" he must have his wii off or something.


----------



## johnwl (Jan 14, 2007)

Yeah, you need to both have your wiis on.


----------



## TheWon (Jan 21, 2007)

For you guys who are in my address book, "You know who you are!" Would you guys like other anime Pics other then Bleach and Naruto?


----------



## johnwl (Jan 21, 2007)

Uh, sure.....(PoT would be awesome.....):seto


----------



## Shiron (Jan 21, 2007)

Just got my Wii today. My code is 4974-0659-6288-0581. 

(Oh and my Mii is the Sasori one. The other one is my sister's.)


----------



## Ha-ri (Jan 21, 2007)

I just got my wii today, I'll post up my code once I get in a little bit more of wii fun.


----------



## johnwl (Jan 22, 2007)

If you like drama, you should get TRAUMA! (Trauma Center: Second Opinion) The game did get a very good rating (9.3 out of 10.0) on gamespot......It's also fun opening people with a scalpel!


----------



## Aman (Jan 22, 2007)

My code: 1363 3877 2118 7293

Adding everyone, add me too.


----------



## Shiron (Jan 22, 2007)

Aman said:


> My code: 1363 3877 2118 7293
> 
> Adding everyone, add me too.


Added you. Now add me (my code is in post #125).


----------



## Ha-ri (Jan 23, 2007)

8672 8920 3312 5958

Add me, and I'll add you!


----------



## Aman (Jan 23, 2007)

Nate River said:


> Added you. Now add me (my code is in post #125).


Added          .


----------



## BerserkerGutts (Jan 25, 2007)

Heya all 
Im not that active in these forum but i'd like to be added please 
7769 0789 7954 2585.

thanks!


----------



## johnwl (Jan 27, 2007)

Okay, I'll add everybody new here.....make sure you add me!


----------



## Teebor (Jan 29, 2007)

Here's my wii code 0752704608440103 i hvnt added anyone here PM me if u added me


----------



## kanda (Jan 29, 2007)

I'll add you Teebor my friend code is down below in my sig you add me and I'll add you.


----------



## Xell (Jan 31, 2007)

8004 4250 6796 2313 

is my code.


----------



## Hylian (Jan 31, 2007)

jodecideion said:


> For you guys who are in my address book, "You know who you are!" Would you guys like other anime Pics other then Bleach and Naruto?



YES plz  any pics are fine

im not saying i dont like naruto/bleach, i just want more pics for my
photo channel 

i still wish i had an sd card..


----------



## itachi0982 (Jan 31, 2007)

my code is 7661-3937-1404-0504


----------



## itachi0982 (Jan 31, 2007)

jodecideion said:


> Another Road of Naruto Pics sent out today. Enjoy everyone. Also if you guys know where to get some great Naruto, Bleach or Anime images. Please PM the link. Then I can send more out.


add me to your address book and i will add you.mine.


----------



## itachi0982 (Jan 31, 2007)

i will add teebor and sharingan night just add me too


----------



## ///9TailFox\\\ (Feb 1, 2007)

I finally got a Wii!0814-3071-5659-8596


----------



## TheWon (Feb 1, 2007)

Looking for new Naruto Fan Wii owners. PLease PM your Wii Address and I will add it asap. My Wii code is on the front page of this thread. I like to send people anime pics. By the way I will be sending a new pic this weekend for members I already have in my address book.


----------



## itachi0982 (Feb 1, 2007)

i cant go online with my wii.it wont pick up my wifi's signal


----------



## natwel (Feb 2, 2007)

i approve of your purchase, but erm, i'll be buying one eventually, so you can't add me yet sorry


----------



## Devotion (Feb 4, 2007)

7413-5220-2453-3656


----------



## TheWon (Feb 10, 2007)

Man this thread has been dead of a few days. What's good people? Anyone needs some cool anime pics?


----------



## monk3 (Feb 12, 2007)

i finally connected my wii to the internet.

6316 2126 4124 3007


----------



## TheWon (Feb 15, 2007)

Guys last night I sent out another Naruto Shippuuden Pic. to celebrate the arrival of the New series. Hoped you like it. Also guys it would be cool to get a responds. Like thanks  for  the pictures or something. The one who already do I appreciate it.


----------



## Shiron (Feb 15, 2007)

jodecideion said:


> Man this thread has been dead of a few days. What's good people? Anyone needs some cool anime pics?


Sure, I'd love some. I added you; my code is in my sig (in the spoiler tag).


----------



## ComputerFriendly (Feb 18, 2007)

My Wii is now online! 

7953-7945-5071-0100


----------



## Halcyon Days (Feb 22, 2007)

My wii code Zero

8540-9831-5207-8772

can somene register me so i can see how this message/mingle thing works


----------



## Shadow Blade (Feb 24, 2007)

Mine's 7815 2525 6236 6448

Add me, I'm nice ^^


----------



## Halcyon Days (Feb 24, 2007)

^^^^ Okay I will


----------



## Ryoshi (Feb 26, 2007)

YAY! Im finnaly on the internets with my WII!

Heres my number

0741 0017 2856 0648


----------



## Halcyon Days (Feb 27, 2007)

^^^^^ Ryoshi is it ok if i add u


----------



## Cero (Feb 27, 2007)

Hmm i should give my wii number later today...

EDIT-
Here you are: 3349-6939-9720-7433


----------



## Ryoshi (Feb 27, 2007)

Zero said:


> ^^^^^ Ryoshi is it ok if i add u



YES! I'LL ADD YOU AS WELL! XD


----------



## Ryoshi (Feb 27, 2007)

Zero said:


> ^^^^^ Ryoshi is it ok if i add u



YES! I'LL ADD YOU AS WELL! XD


----------



## Ryoshi (Feb 27, 2007)

Zero said:


> ^^^^^ Ryoshi is it ok if i add u



YES! I'LL ADD YOU AS WELL! XD


----------



## TheWon (Mar 2, 2007)

For you who have my Wii Friend Code. Starting today I'm sending out naruto picture. That is part of a set. Try to get them all. I will be sending them out once a week. IF you want to get add. You need to PM me your Wii Asap! Mine is on the first page of this thread.


----------



## TheWon (Mar 7, 2007)

Picture 2 went out this afternoon. Later


----------



## TheWon (Mar 15, 2007)

It's that time again guys. Be on the look out for another cool Naruto Pic


----------



## Roy (Mar 15, 2007)

wow..ive had my Wii since launch and I haven't even connected it to the web yet >.>


----------



## _Byakuya_ (Mar 20, 2007)

Hmm*doesn't have a wii yet* sorry if I missed it...but is this basically the only way to play online on the wii? Or is this just basically a "buddy list" for the wii?

Anyways, plan on getting a wii very shortly, and will update it with mine as soon as I can!


----------



## Halcyon Days (Mar 20, 2007)

its a buddy list for the wii to send messages and mii's to eachother and such


----------



## Lazybook (Mar 21, 2007)

Here is my code ^.^

0680 1643 5565 3283

Pm me or post if you want to add me so I could do the same.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Mar 21, 2007)

^^^sure  I will add you if you don't mine.


----------



## Lazybook (Mar 21, 2007)

Sure whats your code?


----------



## Halcyon Days (Mar 21, 2007)

8540 9831 5207 8772


----------



## Lazybook (Mar 21, 2007)

K I will try messaging you. :]


----------



## TheWon (Mar 21, 2007)

Say Lazybook I will add you. Here is my code 4304-0845-8566-8280. If the others would actually post in this thread more often. They would tell you. I am probably the most consistent person their is . When it comes to Wii Messaging and Pic sending. If you want to get some cool anime pics. Add me asap.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Mar 21, 2007)

^^ he really is


----------



## Lazybook (Mar 21, 2007)

OK Ill add you later


----------



## _Byakuya_ (Mar 21, 2007)

Zero said:


> its a buddy list for the wii to send messages and mii's to eachother and such



Ahh, thanks--makes sense now!
Have been trying to get a wii today, called about every store around me that could possibly have it, no luck 

Have been trying to get a wii today, no luck =\
Every store around me that could possibly have it was out of stock... But some said they'll be getting them around April, so am gonna give it another shot then.


----------



## TheWon (Mar 22, 2007)

Ok guys Pic number 4 heading out tomorrow. Keep your Wii connected.


----------



## Hylian (Mar 30, 2007)

jodecideion said:


> Ok guys Pic number 4 heading out tomorrow. Keep your Wii connected.



thanks for all the pics 

my wii cant connect to the internet now for some reason, so i might miss 
some pics..


----------



## TheWon (Mar 30, 2007)

Are you using a Wireless router ? If you are make sure your WR Channel is on 1 or 11. The Wii works better in that channel.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 30, 2007)

IF you are not even connected to the net but you and your friend both have codes whatever messages you missed etc will be placed in a waiting line ( Queue ) and when you jump online next those messages should be sent to you.


----------



## Hylian (Mar 30, 2007)

jodecideion said:


> Are you using a Wireless router ? If you are make sure your WR Channel is on 1 or 11. The Wii works better in that channel.



yea i do, but i dont think it has channels or anything..



Ssj3_Goku said:


> IF you are not even connected to the net but you and your friend both have codes whatever messages you missed etc will be placed in a waiting line ( Queue ) and when you jump online next those messages should be sent to you.



oh ok thats good   i just starting having problems because i just recently moved


----------



## TheWon (Mar 31, 2007)

If does each Router has a Default channel it sends it signal out on. I have a Linksys so all I have to do is get inside my router using my computer, and then change the channel.


----------



## TheWon (Apr 5, 2007)

Ok guys the next rd is going out today enjoy.


----------



## MechaTC (Apr 9, 2007)

Everyone My Wii Code changed when I got it repaired!! 


1174 8415 0900 3260


----------



## itachi0982 (Apr 11, 2007)

i got online with my wii.please add my code to your adress books
code  7661-3937-1404-0504


----------



## Roy (Apr 12, 2007)

I had to order a Wii LAN Adapter so i could connect my Wii to the web.. (finally) it'll come in a few days so i'm excited =D


----------



## TheWon (Apr 13, 2007)

The Next round is going out today guys. To those who never reply or even come by this thread anymore. Do you even keep your Wii on? To the others like Shion. Thanks for responding.


----------



## Hylian (Apr 15, 2007)

got my wii's internet working, even though its not mine, it gets the signal from my neighbor. for some reason it wont accept mine but o well

and thanks jodecideion for all the pics


----------



## Roy (Apr 16, 2007)

*2317 7695 8543 8545*

add me please


----------



## Chas3265 (Apr 19, 2007)

So how exactly does it work? I add someone's code and their Miis run around on my Wii?


----------



## Halcyon Days (Apr 19, 2007)

they have to add you to or it won't work


----------



## TheWon (Apr 27, 2007)

If you were wondering what that blue light was yesterday. It was just me sending out another Naruto Pic of the week. Once I send everyone the full set. I will start sending Bleach pics.


----------



## moongem (Apr 29, 2007)

*number*

my number is   5150 0675 1519 5182  (lol im using my “WIInet” as i call it to do this)


----------



## sel (May 5, 2007)

I got a Wii!

explain to me this friend code thingy please?


----------



## TheWon (May 5, 2007)

Go to your address book. It's the button on the bottom right. When you try to write a message your address book will appear. The first page will show your Wii Friend Code. "Just like DS games" You give this number to other people and they give you theirs. Once both of you have been registered into each others Wiis.
You can start sending letters with pictures ,and Miis to each other.


----------



## RockLee (May 7, 2007)

I has a Wii. <3

By the way,  I have updated the first post to include everyone's number. My apologies, fellas and dames.

I set myself as #1. >D


----------



## Roy (May 8, 2007)

^so how did you get your hands on a Wii? 

p.s. add me


----------



## RockLee (May 14, 2007)

Ok, stupid question.

How does the other person know if I registered them? I registered two people: will they get a message? I'll add in more people as I get used to it.


----------



## shenlongwarrior (May 15, 2007)

Hello everyone my wii code is 4009 3733 5862 0485 hope to hear from all of you


----------



## TheWon (May 15, 2007)

RockLee said:


> Ok, stupid question.
> 
> How does the other person know if I registered them? I registered two people: will they get a message? I'll add in more people as I get used to it.



You need to PM the person from the site. Your Wii will not send a message to the other person. So just PM who you added and tell them to add you.


----------



## shenlongwarrior (May 15, 2007)

how do i pm people i tried last night and it was saying i had the wrong user names only 1 worked it was MechaTC all the others didn't work


----------



## Halcyon Days (May 15, 2007)

I think he means PM them here on this site.


----------



## TheWon (May 17, 2007)

Well I sent out another batch of pictures this morning. I am willing to add more people to my address book. The only deal is for you to reply back to my messages. My boy Shion is the only person who at least reply and say thanks for the pictures. If you want me to add you just PM me you FC and I will give you mine.


----------



## Roy (May 17, 2007)

^My Wii is messed up D:


----------



## Kaki (May 29, 2007)

I found a little Nintendo handbook thing, but I did not find the wii thread. 


> 1. Innovation can only exist in the form of a novelty controller. A game alone cannot be innovative without this.
> 
> 2. "Quality is more important than quantity," but only when Nintendo is failing it. Otherwise, boast incessantly about Nintendo's hardware sales and number of available games as an unquestionable indicator of superiority.
> 
> ...


----------



## "Shion" (May 29, 2007)

jodecideion said:


> Well I sent out another batch of pictures this morning. I am willing to add more people to my address book. The only deal is for you to reply back to my messages. My boy Shion is the only person who at least reply and say thanks for the pictures. If you want me to add you just PM me you FC and I will give you mine.



i feel so proud!!!!

yeah, what he said: what the heck. i too have like 3 pages full, and only 2 ppl message me...


----------



## bigv91 (May 30, 2007)

How did i miss this?lol

3641 5763 8431 9438


----------



## Kayo (Jun 2, 2007)

I finally got my Wii connected to the Internet 

Wii Friend Code: 5424 9138 8095 2492

Mario Strikers Charged Friend Code: 309338 450943


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 4, 2007)

i HATE YOU!!!^.

When did you get charged!??!??!!?!


----------



## Kayo (Jun 8, 2007)

A bit late response, but I got it on launch  , May 25


----------



## TheWon (Jun 8, 2007)

After tonight there will be one more picture in the Naruto set. I wander how many of you  actually have gotten all the picks.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 10, 2007)

i think i got a good bunch of em!^


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jun 10, 2007)

I got all of them so far


----------



## TheWon (Jun 10, 2007)

ZeroBelow said:


> I got all of them so far



Hey ZeroBelow! 
One of the quiet ones. Say man how about a thanks or just a what's up. Well it's good to see you have been getting, and I'm glad you haven't sold your Wii yet.

Also I was wrong. There is one single profile picture. Then 5 group pictures I think everyone will enjoy.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 11, 2007)

Hmm.... thanks for the heads up bro!^^^


----------



## Birkin (Jun 14, 2007)

Goku's Friend Code: 8433 2335 6268 1210

Please do add.


----------



## Kduff (Jun 22, 2007)

Most of you asses still need to add me.  Do it!  I'll only send you a little porn, I swear.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 22, 2007)

....do you MESSAGE people FREQUENTLY?^^^

If you do, I will add you... if not, then....


----------



## TheWon (Jun 28, 2007)

Did anyone of you guys get Pokemon Battle Revolution If you did add my FC to your Game. Then PM me yours so I can add it.
TheWon: 3394-0610-1155


----------



## Roy Mustang (Jul 11, 2007)

hey
mine is: 5212 2691 4408 3316


----------



## TheWon (Jul 20, 2007)

Ok guys after today's pic. There is only one more left in the Naruto Set. I will be sending that one out next Wednesday. So now what would you like to get. Video game pics, or other animes.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 21, 2007)

video game pics would be fun.

thanks for da pics you already sent us.


----------



## moongem (Jul 23, 2007)

i gave wrong number on accident my real number is 5713 0153 2112 7726 add me pm me  i add you we talk^-^


----------



## TheWon (Jul 25, 2007)

By now you guys should have gotten the final picture in the Naruto Shippuuden: Narutimate Accel  series. I want to thank the "few" people who responded Shion, Shenglong, and sometimes johnwl, and kewlmyc. 
Starting next week I will be sending everyone my Mario Strikers Charged FC and from now on Starting On Fridays a random Game or Anime Pic will be making your Wii Blue light flash.

To the other 30 on the list! Do you even have your WiiConnect24 on. Are you guys dead or sold your Wiis. Hello!!!!!!!!!!!! lol !


----------



## moongem (Jul 25, 2007)

My wiiconnect24 0n


----------



## TheWon (Jul 31, 2007)

I will be sending everyone in my address book. MY Mario Strikers Charged Fc today. So if your Wii lights up it's me. Please if you get the game send me your FC so I can add you. Thanks


Update: Just incase you missed the Wii message. MY MSC Fc is 253509 766039 add me and send me yours.


----------



## TheWon (Aug 10, 2007)

Ok guys I'm ready for a new batch of Pics. I have 2 sets that you guys get too vote on. DBZ or Mai Otomoe. You decided.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 11, 2007)

DBZ!!!^.....


----------



## TheWon (Aug 12, 2007)

I should have known. That no one but you was going to respond. Ok then DBZ it is. The First one is going out today.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 13, 2007)

Well, I had my Wii for almost 2 months now but I didn't know my FC.

Here it is:
3135-3146-0826-3442


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 20, 2007)

well well.... this thread moves incredibly slow`..


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks to SSJ3 for helping me find out.  My Wii number changed after it got repaired... O_o

Anyway, it's 6487 6781 7115 4084.

It's been fixed in the first post.


----------



## CrimsonSoulz (Sep 7, 2007)

console nickname: S0ulz

friendcode: 7834 6892 0201 187b


PM me if added, ill add some of u when im at home


----------



## TheWon (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm about to send out the pic of the week. I'm also going to delete some of my so called Wii Naruto Fan Friends. So if you never sent me a MII or a reply in the last 4 months. "You know who you are!" I'm deleting You. I will be adding me active, friendly people soon.


----------



## Rockafeller (Sep 15, 2007)

harhar. *4726 7572 1540 1837*//Pm me if you added
--
So what does all this stuff do?


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 15, 2007)

Rockafeller said:


> harhar. *4726 7572 1540 1837*//Pm me if you added
> --
> So what does all this stuff do?



adding each others friend code, we can send messages, pictures, and miis to one another.


----------



## TheWon (Sep 21, 2007)

Ok guys I sent out the last pic of the Z Fighters. Now if time for some DBZ Villians. Anybody know of site that has some cool Anime Pictures.


----------



## Taellon (Sep 23, 2007)

my wii code: look at sig.


----------



## TheWon (Sep 29, 2007)

Looking to add more friends. Only under one condition.
1. Must send me a Mii of yourself.
2. Reply to my messages at least 2/3 times a month. Just to say whats up or thanks for the pic.


----------



## kamikazekage (Oct 10, 2007)

i need to add moar friends


----------



## Violence Fight (Oct 21, 2007)

3935-7581-5603-7927


----------



## Mugiwara (Nov 3, 2007)

Yay, Mugi's got a wii (a few days ago, but still )

FC: 7559 8154 2218 5376


----------



## TheWon (Nov 3, 2007)

Looking to add more Wii Friends. This is your chance to join the weekly anime picture club. By the way anyone know where I can find more character profile type pictures. I have sets of DBZ, Naruto, and Mai OTome. Looking for maybe Bleach, One Piece, Claymore, any cool show.


----------



## Birkin (Nov 3, 2007)

Wasn't it you who sent my that PM ages ago asking for my new friend code?

I'll give it to you soon, currently don't have a tv lol

And it's me, Goku.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Nov 3, 2007)

5212 2691 4408 3316


----------



## Apollo (Nov 5, 2007)

7927 4739 1733 3088 add me pls


----------



## TheWon (Nov 9, 2007)

OK Donkey SHow, Roy Mustang, Apollo, and Mugiwara. If you want to get this week's picture. You need to add me today. If not you'll have to start next week.
Thanks


----------



## Roy Mustang (Nov 9, 2007)

jodecideion said:


> OK Donkey SHow, Roy Mustang, Apollo, and Mugiwara. If you want to get this week's picture. You need to add me today. If not you'll have to start next week.
> Thanks



picture?


----------



## TheWon (Nov 9, 2007)

Well since the thread started. I have every week sent my Naruto Forum Wii friends. Anime and Game Pics. One every week each Thurs or Friday. Right now we are in the middle of a DBZ Character collection. I should be number one on the list. I'm by far the most Wii active person in this thread. Oh and my boy Shion.


----------



## Mugiwara (Nov 9, 2007)

Can i ask you wht kind of pics it is?
Is it funny scenes? Cool art? Or is it just totally random pics?


----------



## TheWon (Nov 9, 2007)

Full Character profile type pics. I also send group pics.


----------



## Ryoshi (Nov 11, 2007)

Someone add me!!! please! I'm alone....

Lol and I'm typing this all on my WII on the internet channel


----------



## TheWon (Nov 11, 2007)

I'll add you. I'm about to take some folks off. Hope your Wii active. I like to send pics once a week.
Here is mine FC.
4304-0845-8566-8280

Come on Apollo, R. Mustang, Mugi, SSj3Goku and Donkey. I'm waiting.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Nov 11, 2007)

jodecideion said:


> I'll add you. I'm about to take some folks off. Hope your Wii active. I like to send pics once a week.
> Here is mine FC.
> 4304-0845-8566-8280
> 
> Come on Apollo, R. Mustang, Mugi, SSj3Goku and Donkey. I'm waiting.



i added you tho


----------



## Ryoshi (Nov 11, 2007)

jodecideion said:


> I'll add you. I'm about to take some folks off. Hope your Wii active. I like to send pics once a week.
> Here is mine FC.
> 4304-0845-8566-8280
> 
> Come on Apollo, R. Mustang, Mugi, SSj3Goku and Donkey. I'm waiting.



Alright I added you...now what?


----------



## TheWon (Nov 11, 2007)

Something is up. I don't understand Why my Wii is not showing you guys connected. Donkey Show said he added already too, but your names are still gray. I know my 24connect is working. I got a message about a hour ago. How about you all. Is your Wii 24Connect on? 

Update ok I'm now connected with Ryoshi. So I think you guys put my code in wrong, or maybe I have the wrong code. I'll check and see.


----------



## Ryoshi (Nov 12, 2007)

I need some more! ADD ME!!!

And then I'll add you


----------



## TheWon (Nov 13, 2007)

Ok that now just leaves. SSJ3 Goku, Roy Mustang, and Apollo. I'll hold off till Friday. Then I delete the code.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 13, 2007)

Does it work now?  I've had your code since way back when.


----------



## Ryoshi (Nov 13, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Does it work now?  I've had your code since way back when.



Add me

I added you


----------



## TheWon (Nov 13, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Does it work now?  I've had your code since way back when.



Ya Donkey. I sent you a message and A Mii. Please send me a Mii of yourself.


----------



## TheWon (Nov 20, 2007)

Just wanted to say this weeks picture will be going out tomorrow. Due to Thanksgiving this Thursday. I will be going home, and will not be near my Wii untill Sunday. Happy Thanksgiving everyone.

I still need Apollo and SSJ3Goku to add me.


----------



## Hitaru (Nov 21, 2007)

just a quick question guys...where do i find my wii number? i just got my router a couple days back


----------



## TheWon (Nov 21, 2007)

Well first connect your Wii to your router. The same way you do the DS. Just go under Wii settings. The Icon on the bottom left.

Ok after you sync you Wii and router Just press the letter looking Icon on the right side. Look at your address book. The title page will have your FC.


----------



## Hitaru (Nov 23, 2007)

thanks for the help jode

my number is: 1738922112499346


----------



## Noah (Nov 25, 2007)

This is my super awesome Wii Friend Code. I don't touch the thing much, but here it is anyway!

7736-0882-6207-8120


----------



## TheWon (Dec 22, 2007)

Well this Christmas I will be sending 2 of my Wii Friends a VC gift. So check your Wiis on or after Christmas. Here's a hint.
Since I have been sending Wii Pics to everyone starting on 12-07-2006.
Wow a whole year. There have been 2 guys who have replyed to me or at least sent me a message. I feel we have actually made a Wii Friendship.

You two should know who you are. Merry Christmas Everyone.


----------



## ''White Chase'' Smoker (Jan 7, 2008)

0985-7856-3849-8145 plz everyone add me especially pple that will be gettin brawl


----------



## Hitsugaya Messenger (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey guys, I hope to get wireless Internet next week so I can play Wii online. I will post my code after it works.


----------



## Lee1993 (Jan 15, 2008)

yay kage remember to tell me yours
i might post it mght not


----------



## Hitsugaya Messenger (Jan 19, 2008)

Hey all, here is my code:

3827 9767 2342 3099


----------



## bengus (Jan 21, 2008)

mine

6326 1004 2778 4134

metroid prime 3 players please add me for friend vouchers. pm me to add y'all.


----------



## Junas (Feb 9, 2008)

Here's my code : 1750 4704 4069 7448

PM me if you want a friend...  Looking forward to playing with everyone!


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Feb 15, 2008)

here is my wii friend code.

Orochimarusama21:  8485 8048 6831 2929



I would like to add everyone though I have a question. If I add people do they have to add me or can I just add them and message them? if they have to add me then anyone who wants to add me pm please. I would like to add everyone on here if its possible


----------



## ragre (Feb 20, 2008)

If you add someone, they have to add you back for it to work. I should know, it was so piss-taking with me and my friend trying to get our Wiis to connect AAARRRGH! 

Anyway, I'll post my Wii Number later, I'm not bothered to get up and turn it on right now.


----------



## frankzappafan (Feb 27, 2008)

my friend code is 6656-4916-2585-9978

cant wait to play someone in brawl


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 1, 2008)

I NEED MORE FRIENDS!


----------



## Akuma (Mar 3, 2008)

6626 2552 9094 5308


----------



## Shirker (Mar 4, 2008)

I'd like to add mine.

6218-3518-1141-1934


----------



## dwabn (Mar 11, 2008)

i dont no why it took me so long to post my friend code (got it openning day....)

well here it is 3050-7256-5364


----------



## Kami-Sama (Mar 22, 2008)

my wii friend code number: 4875 3673 1248 1806


----------



## Kiyoshi_Hinata (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm going to post my friend code, but for a different reason other then Brawl. I recently started playing Metroid Prime 3 Corruption again, and I wish to purchase the screenshot tool and the other bonuses. None of my friends have any interest in the game, so I can't get any vouchers from them. Whoever helps, I will appreciate it. I'll need 13. 

3917-1405-4646-4469


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi! My Wii friend code is 2210 6337 7373 1364
Shirker I added urs and Ryoshi I added ur Wii friend code and ur brawl ok?


----------



## Grandia (Mar 26, 2008)

Havent got any online games yet. but i'll get Mairo Kart in April 11th in Europe.

4556-4446-8367-3424


----------



## TheWon (Mar 28, 2008)

*New Streak!*



jodecideion said:


> I sent some of your guys a pic of Sasuke form the Manga. I was hoping to color it, but the Photo Channel doesn't offer a paint brush.



That was posted on 12-07-06. Since that day I have been sending every NarutoForum member. Who is on my Wii a Anime/Gaming Pic every week. Until last week. Now I start a new streak. Continuing with the DBZ set of pics.


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Jun 5, 2008)

4752-0574-9275-8522

I have Brawl lawl


----------



## Amuro (Jul 3, 2008)

Just got Brawl so can finally try my wii online. 

1461-7757-9499


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 5, 2008)

how do I get my wii friend code ( is it the same as my brawl friend code?)?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 15, 2008)

Wii code is 7838 0690 3922 1507.


----------



## TheWon (Aug 30, 2008)

Want to see who on here still has a Wii. SO I can clean out my Address Book. If you got a DBZ pic today. Then I have you on my address book.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 20, 2008)

4918-6676-9632-4164

I can play any damn game that's out in the EU 
bring it suckah's!


----------



## TheWon (Dec 5, 2008)

Hope you guys still check your Wiis. I sent all my Wii friends a surprise!


----------



## podsandgods (Dec 9, 2008)

whose got cod waw? friend code is 3051 7685 2395 0612


----------



## Hylian (Dec 15, 2008)

my friend code's on my sig.

i need some friend codes cuz i lost them all when I sent my wii to get fixed 
if u add me please PM me so i can add you back


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 4, 2009)

1869-8316-4201-7681


----------



## ulquihime_baby (Mar 28, 2009)

Ooo Ooo! I want mine to be on here 

5892 8654 6603 1909

Add me  and ill beat u in GTH 

remember to PM me first before you add


----------



## SakuraPaine (May 28, 2009)

*5678-7903-3730-2171

Mario Kart Wii
SSBB
PKM Battle Revolution*


----------



## AzureJericho (Jul 22, 2009)

5649-5585-5496-8458 - Jelly

I has Mario Kart & Super Smash Bros. Brawl. I hope to play against some interesting folk around these parts sometime soon.


----------



## Aeon (Jul 23, 2009)

I can't believe I never posted my Wii FC here.

0850-8095-4686-6475


----------



## Vish (Aug 21, 2009)

*Wii System Code:*
6948-4302-1660-1505 
Nickname: Vish/Vishnu

*Dragonball Z Budokai Tenkaichi 3:*
1677-1908-4040

*Super Smash Brothers Brawl:*
1332-7389-0883 
Nickname: Vish/Vishnu

*Mario Kart Wii:*
4124-5405-3945

*Bomberman Blast:*
4081-8434-2258
Nickname: Vishkugeta

*Animal Crossing: City Folk:*
Name: Vishnu
Town: Anime
3781-2516-3097

*Bleach: Versus Crusade:*
Name: Vishnu
Friend Code: 3910-1554-3307

*Rock Band 2:*
Name: Vishkugeta
Friend Code: 4152-5550-6958

*Katekyoo Hitman Reborn! Kindan no Yami no Delta:*
Name: Vishkugeta
Friend Code: 2922-4281-1316

*Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles: Echoes of Time*
Name: Anime Pwns (Name of my Wii)
Friend Code: 0002-0541-6418


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 19, 2009)

6153-5230-3825-6919


----------



## Beast. (Jan 3, 2012)

6621 9031 8150 4071


----------

